# 10wk pup peeing in sleep



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I would suspect a UTI would be the simplest cause. There are some vets open on weekends but you may have to drive a ways to get there. Definitely get into a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I wanted to add, does she pee extremely frequently or is it just incontinence while sleeping?


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

During the day she pee's about every 45-1hr. When sleeping, she has just started peeing in the last 2days. 

Is this dangerous? She doesn't show any other signs. Oh dear...Now i'm worried!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't panic, even if it is a UTI it's not really an emergency. And peeing that often for a young puppy isn't unusual although urinating while sleeping is. Just call the vet and get her in as soon as you can to rule that out.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I do not want to cause any unnecessary worry but there are congenital kidney issues (i.e. Renal Dysplasia) that they can be born with. I think it would be a good idea to have a blood panel run on her when you take her in, even if she is positive for a uti still insist on a panel as uti's can be primary or secondary to something else. I would also collect her first morning urine sample and bring that so they can get a better reading of her true specific gravity is. I hope and pray it is nothing, please keep us posted.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

This worries me! I got her from an excellent breeder and good genetics on both parents. Cant imagine there being a problem like that. She didnt have any issues the first 2wks home. Just weird it started all of a sudden. We are very good at taking her outside every 30-45min. She plays hard and eats well. We keep her very clean. How could she get an UTI?


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

UTIs are very common in our golden girls because they have lots of fur and they squat very low to the ground. They're common in boys too, but not as common as they are in girls. If it is a UTI, it's really no big deal. It's an easy fix with antibiotics.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you! I guess i will try n get her to er vet today. So sad for her..


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

UTI's are very common in female Golden puppies. She may have an inverted vulva, which contributes to the issue. Again, not a big deal, it just requires waiting to spay until after her first heat (this generally fixes the inverted vulva).

There are other, more serious issues that can cause this, but "when you hear hoofbeats, assume horses not zebras."

Have her checked for a UTI/puppy vaginitis and if that's it, treat her for it. Make sure she is on a long enough course of the appropriate antibiotics (7-10 days is generally not long enough).

If that's not it, go from there.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

*update...UTI*

Just got back from ER vet and Ila is positive for UTI (White blood cells in urine...Ecoli). She had no fever and all else looked good. Started her on clavimox for 14days. If in two days, no improvement, they will have to get a urine culture on her.Then a different type of antibiotic. I'm praying that this does the trick. She must be so uncomfortable.Poor thing!

So glad i went today. Big snow storm coming in am and will be snowed in for a day or so. She saw snow for the first time today and loved it. She played in it and ate snow. So cute!

Well off to feed and pee, etc, etc...

Thanks everyone!

Lori


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So glad you were able to get her in so quickly...if you've never had a UTI yourself, let me just say that it is amazingly uncomfortable but responds to meds very quickly in terms of discomfort, thank goodness.

As everone has said, this is very common in puppies, especially girls, so please don't worry too much. Keep her well hydrated and she should be feeling much better.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes i have had one and very painful...so hope she is better soon! 

Thank you so much for all the support.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Update on peeing in sleep*

Hi all. Ila is now 4mth 1wk old and she is still peeing whenever sleeping. We are on our 2nd round of antibiotics just in case it was a UTI again. So far, it hasn't helped. It is a little less than 6wks ago, but still she can only hold her urine 2hrs when awake and then starts to dripple until we take her out. If we don't get her out the door, then when she lays down she pees a lot. 

I notice too that when we excercise her, she pee's in her sleep a lot!! She could just have gone pee outside and when she comes in and goes to sleep, she pee's a puddle all over herself. It's very frustrating. We have three days left on this antibiotic and when it's done i will get another urine sample and see what it shows. The last one only showed white blood cells (ecoli) and that could be a containament. No red blood cells or crystals. The vet said if the UTI is negative, then we will have to start getting some other testing, etc. It might be a structural problem. That sounds VERY expensive. We saved our money to buy her from an excellent breeder. Now we have this problem. UGH! I don't know what we are going to do. Just deal with it I guess. I finally had to put a diaper on her at nightime. She makes it through about 4hrs. Some nights dry and some night wet. Very strange. 

I was hoping she would outgrow this problem. Now i'm beginning to wonder that it is more than just a UTI. 

Anyone else had pee issues like this with their puppy?

THANK all!


----------



## LeighAnne (Jul 2, 2018)

loriwatts01 said:


> Hi all. Ila is now 4mth 1wk old and she is still peeing whenever sleeping. We are on our 2nd round of antibiotics just in case it was a UTI again. So far, it hasn't helped. It is a little less than 6wks ago, but still she can only hold her urine 2hrs when awake and then starts to dripple until we take her out. If we don't get her out the door, then when she lays down she pees a lot.
> 
> I notice too that when we excercise her, she pee's in her sleep a lot!! She could just have gone pee outside and when she comes in and goes to sleep, she pee's a puddle all over herself. It's very frustrating. We have three days left on this antibiotic and when it's done i will get another urine sample and see what it shows. The last one only showed white blood cells (ecoli) and that could be a containament. No red blood cells or crystals. The vet said if the UTI is negative, then we will have to start getting some other testing, etc. It might be a structural problem. That sounds VERY expensive. We saved our money to buy her from an excellent breeder. Now we have this problem. UGH! I don't know what we are going to do. Just deal with it I guess. I finally had to put a diaper on her at nightime. She makes it through about 4hrs. Some nights dry and some night wet. Very strange.
> 
> ...


Lori, did your Golden outgrow the peeing in her sleep. We have a 3 month old who had a uti, was treated and now having these issues. We got her from a very good breeder too. We are so worried.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

My 6 month old girl unfortunately has this same issue. Constant uti’s and she has been diagnosed as incontinent. Sad situation, and I’ve been to two different vets and both say the same thing. She has not outgrown it, and I fear she never will.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi! Sorry you are having issues too! I know its frustrating. Ila did out grow it somewhat when she finally reached 8mths...as soon asn she had her 1st heat it went away somewhat..something with an inverted vulva...we spayed her at 13mths and that seemed to end any problem she had. So something with maturity of female parts...hang in there. Try not to overdo on antibiotics as this caused over issues like yeast infection. Good luck and just know it will go away in time!


----------



## Stacyt1973 (Aug 12, 2020)

LeighAnne said:


> Lori, did your Golden outgrow the peeing in her sleep. We have a 3 month old who had a uti, was treated and now having these issues. We got her from a very good breeder too. We are so worried.


Hi LeighAnne — did your golden grow out of this? I’m in the same boat you were - 9 wk old pup, reputable breeder, peeing in her sleep (while napping, but not every time and never overnight??).
im so worried. Thank you


----------

